# Keeps blowing 15 amp fuse ? turn/back-up



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

15 amp turn / back up keeps blowing  
worked unti I put car in reverse
tried a 20 - blown (gettin' miffed at this point)

didn't pull the back up bulbs, but look ok through lense (filament not severed)

flashers work - seperate circuit and fuse, but tells me turn bulbs work (all 4)

most of you guys a smarter than me  :cheers 

so ????


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

westell said:


> 15 amp turn / back up keeps blowing
> worked unti I put car in reverse
> tried a 20 - blown (gettin' miffed at this point)
> 
> ...


If taking it to the dealer is not an ideal situation for you at this time I would recommend picking up a couple lamps for your backup lights and replace them. But before installing the new lamps I would remove both the backup lights and then put the car into reverse with the ignition switch in the on position so as to activate the backup light circuit. If the fuse does not blow then it may be one of the backup light lamps or very rare it could be both. Some times the filaments make a short circuit in the base of the lamp. Install the new lamps and also reinstall a required 15 amp fuse back into the circuit and see if the circuit works. When you put your car into reverse it activates a switch which I believe completes the circuit by going to ground. Since you do not blow the fuse until you put the car in reverse pretty much eliminates a problem in the wiring harness along the body, somewhat. If you still have a problem after replacing the backup lamps I would unplug the connector at the backup light switch at the tranny if you can get to it so that you can still have the turn signals operational. I am not familiar whether they have a hot wire in their backup light switch or just complete the circuit to ground when activated. It could also be a problem with the switch. Now you can either try to locate the problem area where the backup light circuit is shorting out or have a mechanic check it out at the dealership. Good luck!!!

Added Edit---May also want to check the wiring contacts in the backup light sockets to make sure they are not touching each other thus causing a short circuit.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for reply. that's what i'll do this morning. great suggestion on removing bulbs.

if that's not it then definately a dealer issue; just a pisser to leave it for a couple days just for this problem.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

westell said:


> thanks for reply. that's what i'll do this morning. great suggestion on removing bulbs.
> 
> if that's not it then definately a dealer issue; just a pisser to leave it for a couple days just for this problem.


I forgot another item to check. There is also the possibility that the rubber section of the socket in which the two wire contacts are located may have turned inside one of the backup light sockets maybe 90 degrees therefore making the contacts come in contact with the bottom of the lamp instead of the lamp contacts which in turn make a short circuit. Hopefully this helps.

Added edit---Sorry about this wrong information noted above as the backup lights should have a single filament and therefore have a single contact on the lamp. Guess my age is showing!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

*Update - bad "switch" at shifter*

that's what it was but it took them a day and a half to locate the problem, even after I pulled in with turn signals working, proceeded to put it in reverse and blow the fuse.

and they could find no TSB or computer program upgrade to correct gage problems, see sticky thread, Electrical Problems.


----------

